# CINNAMON SWIRL ZUCCHINI BREAD



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

http://delightfulemade.com/2017/07/18/cinnamon-swirl-zucchini-bread/

CINNAMON SWIRL ZUCCHINI BREAD

Loaded with garden fresh zucchini, and a cinnamon sugar swirl, this incredible zucchini bread will have you coming back for seconds! Perfect for an afternoon snack and great with your morning coffee, this simple zucchini bread recipe is amazing!

Ingredients:

1 c. fresh zucchini, finely shredded
2 eggs
1/2 c. vegetable oil
1/2 c. plain Greek yogurt
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1 1/2 c. all-purpose flour
3/4 c. granulated sugar
1 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 tsp. nutmeg
1/4 tsp. cloves

For Cinnamon Swirl:
1/2 c. granulated sugar
1 Tbsp. cinnamon

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray and line (with parchment or waxed paper on bottoms) a 9x5 loaf pan. Set aside.

In a large mixing bowl combine the wet ingredients (zucchini, eggs, oil, yogurt and vanilla). Mix to thoroughly combine. In a separate bowl, combine the dry ingredients (flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, cinnamon, nutmeg, and cloves). Gradually sift the dry ingredients into the wet ingredients. Stir the batter just until all the ingredients are fully incorporated. Don't over mix, or you'll get large air bubbles in the bread.

In a small bowl, combine the cinnamon and sugar to create the cinnamon swirl.

Pour the HALF of the batter into the prepared pan. Top with HALF of the cinnamon sugar. Then add the remaining batter over the top of the cinnamon sugar, and spread evenly to the edges of the pan. Sprinkle the remaining half of the cinnamon sugar over the top of the batter. Using a knife, run it up and down the pan, and side to side through the batter and cinnamon sugar to create a swirl.

Bake at 350 for 60-65 minutes until golden brown, and toothpick inserted comes out clean and free of crumbs.

Let bread cool in pan for 10-15 minutes. Remove bread from pan, slice and serve. Store leftovers in airtight container at room temperature.

Notes:

This bread is also great with nuts. Add a 1/2 cup of chopped pecans or walnuts to add a nice crunch to each slice.


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

This looks delicious!


----------



## JDavid1759 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you, looks delicious!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I just need to pick up some zucchini at the Farmer's Market!!!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I must make this!


----------

